# Ariens 27 Ton Log Splitter



## corey148 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone had an experience with the Ariens 27 Ton Log Splitter?  I am currently in the process of looking for a log splitter.  Previously, I had been splitting all my wood with a maul, but I just purchased a tri axle of pole wood and really dont want to split all that by hand.  The review on this splitter appears to be fairly good and its completely made in the United States!! It also has a really good engine (Subaru SP-170) according to reviews.  The only downfall is the price which is around $1500-1600.  I have read a lot about the Huskee 22 ton log splitter with Briggs & Stratton engine that can be purchased for approximately $1,000.  My only question with that one is the reliability of the B.S. engine as well as its 22 ton rather than the 27 ton from Ariens.  Is it worth the extra money for the extra tonnage as well the reliability of the Subaru engine??  Any input would be greatly appreiated.


----------



## mikey517 (Jul 11, 2013)

corey148 said:


> Anyone had an experience with the Ariens 27 Ton Log Splitter? I am currently in the process of looking for a log splitter. Previously, I had been splitting all my wood with a maul, but I just purchased a tri axle of pole wood and really dont want to split all that by hand. The review on this splitter appears to be fairly good and its completely made in the United States!! It also has a really good engine (Subaru SP-170) according to reviews. The only downfall is the price which is around $1500-1600. I have read a lot about the Huskee 22 ton log splitter with Briggs & Stratton engine that can be purchased for approximately $1,000. My only question with that one is the reliability of the B.S. engine as well as its 22 ton rather than the 27 ton from Ariens. Is it worth the extra money for the extra tonnage as well the reliability of the Subaru engine?? Any input would be greatly appreiated.


I own the 27 ton Ariens, and Im very happy with it. Had it since Labor Day weekend 2012 and its split oak, elm, ash and maple with no problems.

I like the physical layout - the motor well away from the work area and the control lever centrally located to allow work from either side. The working height in the horizontal position is very comfortable for me - I'm 6'2" 

The Subaru / Robin engine is excellent.

I needed warranty service done (the control valve started leaking), and even though the unit was purchased via Home Depot, it was repaired by a local Gravely / Ariens dealer in short order and at no cost.

Get the log cradle...it does help speed the work. This summer, I'll be adding the work table as well.

There are some good videos at youtube. Just search for GRAVELY SPLITTER as they are exactly the same and both made by Ariens.

Regards / Mike


----------



## ChadD (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought this splitter at home depot in april and it has been great! The motor purrs,starts on first pull and doesn't hesitate on even the biggest oak rounds I have put through it. I also bought the log cradle and table. I went into the store to the customer service desk told them I wanted to buy a splitter gave them the sku number and asked if they take competitors coupons she explained that they do for similar items and they must have a brick and mortar store in the local area. I presented a 20% off Harbor Freight coupon and scored the splitter for $1260. Hopefully that helps you.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 11, 2013)

Lots here have speeco 22 ton, seem reliable enough.
Nothing wrong with 27 ton either but not sure the 22 won't split just as good for $500 less.

I went speeco because:
full length beam & end ram mount
wedge design
cradle beam
Price & availability.


----------



## Biglumber (Jul 13, 2013)

corey148 said:


> Anyone had an experience with the Ariens 27 Ton Log Splitter? I am currently in the process of looking for a log splitter. Previously, I had been splitting all my wood with a maul, but I just purchased a tri axle of pole wood and really dont want to split all that by hand. The review on this splitter appears to be fairly good and its completely made in the United States!! It also has a really good engine (Subaru SP-170) according to reviews. The only downfall is the price which is around $1500-1600. I have read a lot about the Huskee 22 ton log splitter with Briggs & Stratton engine that can be purchased for approximately $1,000. My only question with that one is the reliability of the B.S. engine as well as its 22 ton rather than the 27 ton from Ariens. Is it worth the extra money for the extra tonnage as well the reliability of the Subaru engine?? Any input would be greatly appreiated.


 
I can say it works well. Purchased in 2010 and have run 12 cords of cottonwood through it. Compact and powerful.

Peace!


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Dec 30, 2013)

Just finally picked it up tonight from my local HD.  After visiting several other dealers in the area only to be utterly disappointed (looked at Troy Bilt, Bear Cat (echo), Northern Tool, DR Rapidfire, Husky, and tried to look at Oregon splitters - evidently I wasnt worthy to ever see one).  Some of the dealers were utterly clueless of their product which gave me a good deal of pause on shelling out the $$$ for such an investment.  
Went into HD to look at the 22 and 27 ton side-by-side and decided on the 27 since there are a few online sales which they matched without question, took advantage of an additional 10% off with 6 months free financing, and walked out having paid just shy of $1200 usd.  Feeling like I walked away with a good deal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2013)

A heck of a deal.

I paid $750 for my 20 ton. In 1988.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an Ariens Snow Blower, great machines that work well. I have a cheapo 5ton electric log splitter but it suits my needs.


----------



## punchy (Dec 31, 2013)

i am very happy with mine.  no problems at all so far.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great deal - you'll be very happy with it.  I've had mine for several years and never had an issue...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a 28 ton Speeco I bought in September.  I've split 18 cord with it so far.  Works great and starts generally first pull with the B/S 1450 motor.  This has a 5 position choke rather than a primer.  FWIW, get the log cradle. 











Progress so far


----------

